# "Golden Girls"



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Friday- USA over Bahamas 114-23
-----------------
Thursday-


> After a 60-21 halftime lead, the USA (3-0) *U20 National Team * never looked back in its *124-38* romp of host Mexico (1-2) Thursday at the 2006 FIBA Americas U20 Championship for Women in Mexico City, Mexico. The Americans literally ran away with the game, opening the contest with a 12-0 run that was followed by a 13-2 streak in the first period, a 10-0 run in the second, a monstrous 19-0 run in the third and a 8-0 streak in the fourth.


 http://www.usabasketball.com/women/2006/06_wu20_game09.html



I guess I'll keep updates on the USA U20 team...(I didn't even know they were playing)
----------------------------------------------
*I'll put this here also*

Tuesday: USA *97* Puerto Rico *57*

Wednesday: USA *90* Canada *39*

Thursday: USA *124* Mexico *38*

Friday: USA *114 * Bahamas *23*

Saturday (gold medal game)--USA *96* Brazil *54* 



> Courtney Paris
> On winning a gold medal:
> I think out of all the experiences I've had with USA Basketball, this was one of the neatest. Usually you come in and beat everybody by a lot, and that's it. But I loved how our coaches made our goal different and made us really come together as a team. Focusing on getting better was our big theme.


http://www.usabasketball.com/women/2006/06_wu20_game14_quotes.html


...no contest.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: USA 114, Bahamas 23*

Holy.... :laugh:


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

*Re: USA 114, Bahamas 23*

does this actually surprise anyone?


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: USA 114, Bahamas 23*

It surprised me..I never really paid any attention to the U20 teams...they're pretty good, lol.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: USA 114, Bahamas 23*

:jawdrop:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Tuesday: USA *97* Puerto Rico *57*

Wednesday: USA *90* Canada *39*

Thursday: USA *124* Mexico *38*

Friday: USA *114 * Bahamas *23*

Saturday (gold medal game)--USA *96* Brazil *54* 



> Courtney Paris
> On winning a gold medal:
> I think out of all the experiences I've had with USA Basketball, this was one of the neatest. Usually you come in and beat everybody by a lot, and that's it. But I loved how our coaches made our goal different and made us really come together as a team. Focusing on getting better was our big theme.


http://www.usabasketball.com/women/2006/06_wu20_game14_quotes.html


...no contest.


----------

